# **Random Question #53**



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I've noticed a lot of threads involving beautiful females and it got me wondering if our p-fury members have gotten laid recently or just very desperate for a piece of action, thus causing me to "articulate" this question:

*On average, how many times do P-Fury Members get laid during the week/month/year?*

***Note to monitors** If this thread seems vulgar, please warn me and close it!*


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

at least 4 times a week


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm married.......... About 4 times a week, until that dreaded 4th week


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

damn 4 times a week!

Amazing!


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

Unfortunatly the wife is 9months pregnant and about ready to pop so haven't in a while


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I am in A horrible Drought......


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

atleast once a week


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> atleast once a week


 You lie...your ONLY 15.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > atleast once a week
> ...


 dont his hands count?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 I guess


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

At least 3 times a week


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Im in a Horrendous Drought!
Usually like twice a week, but, got to find a new piece of boo-tay now!
Its been a good looooooong dreadful freaking month!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hey screw you guys. I might only be 15 but i still get my share of ass


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am proud to say that my hand is not a virgin :laugh:


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

if the girlfriend had it her way it would be 7 times a week, but usually 4 or 5


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i feel so young.







o wel i get 4play.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

I am beyond drought, I am suffering a famine!


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I am beyond drought, I am suffering a famine!


 Well just look at you. 
heh.heh.

(I can't talk...my avatar has no crotch.)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

between 2 girlfriends im sore most of the week

so i say too much


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

mr_tibbs said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I am beyond drought, I am suffering a famine!
> ...


 <----and I've lost hair since that picture was taken.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i havent been laid in two and a half f*cking years, to the point where im out soliciting mexican transvestites for blowjobs. Actualy i only did that once. But unfortunately for myself, unless I lose all interest in fish, I will never have cash to buy a hooker for at least another 3 years, probably.

11-17, no sex
18, sex once, the chick thought i couldnt f*ck for sh*t so she dropped me immediately thereafter no matter how many times i called her ( i mean what the f*ck it was my first time you expect me to have hips of steel after i blow my 2-minute load? christ)
18-20, no sex
3 years into the future, probably no sex

my dick is so f*cking chafed from all my jerkoff sessions, no matter how much lube i use, that I wouldnt be remotely surprised if i got a callous starting underneath my head pretty soon.

BUT, once i get my career, i will f*cking DROWN myself in hookers.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i havent been laid in two and a half f*cking years, to the point where im out soliciting mexican transvestites for blowjobs. Actualy i only did that once. But unfortunately for myself, unless I lose all interest in fish, I will never have cash to buy a hooker for at least another 3 years, probably.
> 
> 11-17, no sex
> 18, sex once, the chick thought i couldnt f*ck for sh*t so she dropped me immediately thereafter no matter how many times i called her ( i mean what the f*ck it was my first time you expect me to have hips of steel after i blow my 2-minute load? christ)
> ...


 Man Thats rough. I've gone over 2 years but on my own Accord. My friends say i'm too picky..... NO!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i see, but clearly you ARE picky. Man if i was on my own outta school I'd be fuckin a good escort girl at least once or twice every week


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's been so long, I think my virginity grew back if that's possible... hahaha










if I can do it just one more time before I die I'll be happy LOL


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to get it just about every day from the old lady sometimes 2 or 3 times, but now i hit it about 4 times a week. I need it. Cant work a hards days work without it. It gives me power.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jewelz what the hell, man! your 28, you got a job, call up the escort services every now and then!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> i havent been laid in two and a half f*cking years, to the point where im out soliciting mexican transvestites for blowjobs. Actualy i only did that once. But unfortunately for myself, unless I lose all interest in fish, I will never have cash to buy a hooker for at least another 3 years, probably.
> 
> 11-17, no sex
> 18, sex once, the chick thought i couldnt f*ck for sh*t so she dropped me immediately thereafter no matter how many times i called her ( i mean what the f*ck it was my first time you expect me to have hips of steel after i blow my 2-minute load? christ)
> ...


 man I feel sorry for you


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you should, i feel sorry for me too. I'm a f*cking jackrabbit with no holes to jack


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

5 times a week on average i guess, sometimes more


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> you should, i feel sorry for me too. I'm a f*cking jackrabbit with no holes to jack


 hahaha









i mean that sux...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i see, but clearly you ARE picky. Man if i was on my own outta school I'd be fuckin a good escort girl at least once or twice every week


 Man It's a Moral question for me. Paying a chick to have sex with me just makes me look pathetic. Trust me man, go to a dirty bar get lotsa liquid courage in you and go get a drunk chick. She may not be perfect girl(What i'm waiting for) but It's WAY better than a friggin hooker. If you go for a hooker your only corfiming your feelings of sucking with chicks. BUCK UP P45! The Glass is Half full!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> jewelz what the hell, man! your 28, you got a job, call up the escort services every now and then!


 Or I can just beat it for free


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have no qualms whatsoever with buying hookers, and I think it a perfectly acceptable practice if your an estranged hopeless internet nerd, such as myself. I don't wanna waste several dates' worth of time/effort/money on a girl who may or may not put out, and I simply do not have access to free attractive drunk chicks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > jewelz what the hell, man! your 28, you got a job, call up the escort services every now and then!
> ...


 jacking off gets so f*cking old. I enjoy it, and id do it every now and then even if I did have access to sex, but doing it every f*cking day of the year because you have no choice is makes the process very stale, for me at least


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have some kind of a psychological problem with accepting easy sex, I sh*t you not. Everytime it's offered on a platter, I completely lose all interest and then later kick myself for it. I had this Puerto Rican girl in my bed naked once and was fingering her and sh*t but she was making it so easy all I wanted to do was go to sleep so I did. She was pissed as hell, but still spent the night, then gave me a hand job in the morning and left. I could care less at the time - now I could kill myself, but deep down I know if it were to happen again I still wouldn't hit it
I don't want it if it's too easy, I can't help it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

2-3 times a week.

p45 get off of the damn internet and go to the bar once in a while. You can get laid by some drunk bar whore without even trying.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im not 21. What am i supposed to do, kick it with the gurlz, sippin' on Sprite? that aside im a lousy conversationalist, and a terrible liar


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

1 time a day until we start trying for are second child then 3-4 times a day


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> im not 21. What am i supposed to do, kick it with the gurlz, sippin' on Sprite? that aside im a lousy conversationalist, and a terrible liar


 it's called socializing. I am only 15 and I meet tons of girls. get off the computer and meet somebody


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> im not 21. What am i supposed to do, kick it with the gurlz, sippin' on Sprite? that aside im a lousy conversationalist, and a terrible liar


 Its called get a fake ID. You're in college so go to a party if can't get in a bar. Get drunk its makes for more interesting conversations so don't use that as an excuse.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

garybusey said:


> I am in A horrible Drought......


 You probably got it a lot more after your last good movie.

Which was....um....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mr_tibbs said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > I am in A horrible Drought......
> ...


 DISSED!!!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

aaahahaha!









The legal age here is 14!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mr_tibbs said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > I am in A horrible Drought......
> ...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't get it....


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

not ever. I am waiting to find a girl that if she got pregnant I wouldn't kill myself. Other than that I am off limits. I had too many close calls with the wrong women.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it varies, but so far this week (Wed night now) i'm up to 3, im sure a few more will get budgeted in, but there had been weeks of 1 or 2.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

how about some girls answor this question.......


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

It all depends on what kind of mood I'm in, and what time of the month it is.







On average its about 3 or 4 times, sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay p45. I am younger than you and a bit more experienced and I will give you a few tips. You are at a university I presume. You see that big orangish yellow thing in your window? No thats not a reflection of your Orange midas red devil hybrid. Thats the sun. Go outside to get a better look at it. I'm not tryin to be rude here but to help you. Your openness of your one time sexual encounter of busting in 2 minutes is a great defense mechanism but.. keep that to yourself and if you ever find yourself in an intriguing sexual position, don't bring up that. Back to going outside...try within your boundaries. Do not go for the girls that look like models unless you , yourself are worthy of being a model. Confidence will do a world of things to you. If you go up to a girl and start talkin like you know what your doing and you have confidence in yourself, its very appealing. Don't bring up your unhealthy obsession with fish within 2 minutes of talking to the girl. There are presumably if you are at a major campus, more than 5000 girls at your university. Getting shot down by 1 is no big deal. For every loss, there is a gain. Realize what you did wrong, what did you say that made her uneasy or was it just plain old no physical attraction? Take all these things into consideration. Your harsh views on most likely everything will be a deterrent to any reasonable human being with the exception of Jeffrey Dahmer and that one guy who mutilated and killed like 8 cats last year in Colorado. Try not to say anything too off the wall if that is possible. Please if you want to promote the hooker business, go ahead. That puts you, an intellectual being, in a class with hobos, crack addicts, and 55 year old men who weigh as much as a Vw bug. If all else fails, this is what you do. Go up to a decent looking girl you are attracted to. Obviously not the party girl because that is the opposite of you. Look for a library dwelling, attractive girl. If your scared to talk to her this is what you do. Walk in the opposite direction with her and pretend like your talking on a cell phone. When she passes you, nudge her in a slight but forceful manner to grab her attention. As she stops, say I gotta go to the fake person on the phone. Say to the girl Hey I'm so sorry I didn't see you. Take it from there. Or if your afraid to take it from there, next time you see the girl , go up and be like Hey im not gonna run into you this time and do the nervous chuckle. Then you might be able to take it from there. And finally if EVERYTHING fails, Date rape.


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

i usually hit my girl off every day more than once a day on the weekend sometimes like 3-4 times


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pamonster said:


> how about some girls answor this question.......


 good point.......i request that the ladies of P-Fury reply to this.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > how about some girls answor this question.......
> ...


 see above


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > pamonster said:
> ...


 nono, i know you posted, i'm just saying that i wished the other ladies on this board would contribute like you and Karen....


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

4 times a week? I'm going 4 times a day sometimes. I can't keep up with my girls sex drive. She's an animal.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

inindiana thanks for the laugh, you bastard :laugh: good post :nod:

naw seriously though, I hate faking my personality with people. Id much rather dish out some green for a prostitute than lie and decieve-- not for moral reasons-- but because it requires alot of thought and effort to effectively lie, decieve, and generally make sh*t up. Its also just no fun. Date rape requires effort too, i mean you have to actually get the chick to drink the sh*t, you know. And what if she ends up having a better memory of the experience than you anticipated, and presses charges? not worth it. If buying hookers puts me in the same class as whales and lepers, well hey thats ok with me, I'm pretty immune to shame. Good fuckin post, though :nod:


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I mean no offense by this but P45 this has to be the funniest string of posts by one person ever.

Indiana: Yours was good as well


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

3 times from each of my 3 gf's per month. excruciating job....


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

lol somehow that was the response I anticipated from p45. You should start a cult or something.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree. This is classic P45.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I'm married.......... About 4 times a week, until that dreaded 4th week


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> inindiana thanks for the laugh, you bastard :laugh: good post :nod:
> 
> naw seriously though, I hate faking my personality with people. Id much rather dish out some green for a prostitute than lie and decieve-- not for moral reasons-- but because it requires alot of thought and effort to effectively lie, decieve, and generally make sh*t up. Its also just no fun. Date rape requires effort too, i mean you have to actually get the chick to drink the sh*t, you know. And what if she ends up having a better memory of the experience than you anticipated, and presses charges? not worth it. If buying hookers puts me in the same class as whales and lepers, well hey thats ok with me, I'm pretty immune to shame. Good fuckin post, though :nod:


 i f'in love it lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> you should, i feel sorry for me too. I'm a f*cking jackrabbit with no holes to jack


P45, if the jacking off is so excessice that even that has become boring, do this: Rent the movie *Tao of Steve *- ; get a gym memebership; read the articles on www.sosuave.com; generally don't listen to what women say they want, because they don't know what they want until they get it; avoid the friend zone with hot women; go out dancing, and if you don't know how, learn, especially swing dancing; if you ask a girl out, ask her right in front of her friends; then they'll know you have balls; don't be either too nice or too much of a f*cker.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd like to see RhomZilla reply to this!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

4 a week when i'm lucky


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I used to get it everyday(My Ex had a crazy sex drive and was fairly easy to please too) but eventually it got to be the same old same old. I got a new girl and now I get it about once every 2 weeks. I like it more this way cause it keeps it new and interesting.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > how about some girls answor this question.......
> ...


well, my bf has been sleeping on the couch for the last 3-4 months. so right now im lucky if i can even get it once a month.







otherwise it use to be 2-4 times a week.
im just one of those females who wants it all the time, but unforuntaly its getting to the point im not interested anymore.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

2-3 times a week for me depending on my work schedule. Nothing wrong with a hooker every once in a while. But if you depend on hookers as your only source of sex then you are missing a huge part of life hell getting shot down and going on dates with girls who wont put out is valuable life experience. Think of it as an experiment with a nice bonus at the end see if you can find the true secret to getting laid!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> I'd like to see RhomZilla reply to this!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA.............BURNED BY HIS OWN GIRLFRIEND! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:

....still he might get it more from his girlfriend than i do from mine in a year...goddamn deployments!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > atleast once a week
> ...


 Dude your only 15. I'm 1 year older than you. Were only kids, theres no way you have man.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Zim said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 yes I have


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

probbably 4 -5.5 times a week its tough keeping things interesting with the same girl


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Zim said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 your lieing more than me bitch!!!!









and finally InIndaina says something smart :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nobody beleives me









I know I have and will continue to. so thats all that matters









PS, Lu and zim, get a g/f


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> atleast once a week


 he gets it from rosy plam and her five friends


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > atleast once a week
> ...


 I wouldnt wanna steal your g/f now would I illnino?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, everyone has 2 rosy palms with them at all times, but i can only do it with the right, the other one has chlymidia


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nobody beleives me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PS: i dont want a g/f i think i am really to young, i just like to hang with my friends who are girls, but i wouldnt f*ck them


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> and finally InIndaina says something smart :laugh:


 That hurts, especially coming from Sweet Lu who averages 4 accurately spelled words a post.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > and finally InIndaina says something smart :laugh:
> ...


 ok, lets see about that

i see five

now eight

now ten

now twelve

now 14 (that is a bigger one)

now 22

now 24

now......


----------

